# Lathe tool question



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've got a set of these but they didn't come with instructions. I'm wondering if they are for turning wood or metal. Thanks

Dave

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ct...umber=2776


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Metal cutting Dave, 
All are right hand bits.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

C-6 is for steel. C-2 is for cast iron and non-ferrous. I turn wood on the metal lathe quite often. Turns great. Those bits would do just fine for that too.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't realize that. I guess when you buy these things they assume you know all about it.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

McMaster-Carr's online catalog is very good in that they go into a lot of detail at the start of a section. They show what products are used for different application and so forth. In the metals section, for example, they have table that show different processes like; machining, welding and forming. Then list various materials by poor, good, better, best. Thier's is the best catalog in those terms.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have some of the bits you mentions to go with this

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ct...mber=93212

I have not used it yet.

It is one of the 30 some odd irons I have in the fire.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

John,

I have one exactly (?) like it, too. And still in the cosmoline since last spring. Sigh.









Les


----------

